# ID's Please!!



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry not the best pictures.

*1)









2)*







[/url]

*3)









4)







[

5)









6)









7)TOP ONE









Thanks in advance!*


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

1. Red zebra/Yellow Lab hybrid
2. Met. Greshakei
3. Keneyi
4. Red zebra (Met. Estharae) or red zebra hybrid
5. not sure
6. not sure
7. another red zebra/yellow lab hybrid


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

1) Melanochromis Johanni female


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Petrochromislover said:


> 1) Melanochromis Johanni female


Oh yeah, definitely.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Petrochromislover said:


> 1) Melanochromis Johanni female


is she holding?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

AfricanCichlidSweetPea said:


> Petrochromislover said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Melanochromis Johanni female
> ...


hehe i noticed that too, looks like she's holding


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

5)Melanochromis Johanni hybrid
6) OB Zebra.


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

AfricanCichlidSweetPea said:


> Petrochromislover said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Melanochromis Johanni female
> ...


That's what everyone is telling me. We'll see what happens when I put her in a breeding tank.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

When you net her to put her in the breeder tank you can simply use your fingernail to gently open her mouth and see if you have eggs or fry in the mouth


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

the female johanni doesnt look like a hybrid.


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

AfricanCichlidSweetPea said:


> When you net her to put her in the breeder tank you can simply use your fingernail to gently open her mouth and see if you have eggs or fry in the mouth


Well, some days her mouth is more "swollen" then others and it's throwing me off. I might try that actually. Is that normal if she is holding, does her chin swell down sometimes? Or could this mean she already spit the fry?

I'm really new to this.


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

PepoLD said:


> 6) OB Zebra.


Yeah, definitely an OB Zebra, when I bought him; I was hoping it was a bumblebee. Haha.


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Petrochromislover said:


> the female johanni doesnt look like a hybrid.


Yeah, she's a full Johanni.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Babydelux3 said:


> Petrochromislover said:
> 
> 
> > the female johanni doesnt look like a hybrid.
> ...


agree, i only have my doubts on the male, since the pale color and vertical bars don't go with them, might be a X with Kenji


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

i would get another male johanni that looks like this


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Petrochromislover said:


> i would get another male johanni that looks like this


Very gorgeous fish! Unfortunately, my LFS only has a "mix" African Cichlid tank, and never has a steady amount of Cichlids to choose from coming in. So, I have not seen a Male Johanni yet.


----------

